# [2014] upgrade kitchen counter tops



## Patri (Mar 15, 2014)

Just starting to think about upgrading our counter tops. What do you think of granite, marble or quartz? Would love to hear your opinion on quality, maintenance, cost etc. I have not begun researching.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2014)

Funny you should post this now. We have solid surface (think Corian, but ours is Silestone). We are in a very nice freshly redone TS right now. It has granite counters in kitchen and baths and shower enclosure. Not 10 minutes ago I said to my wife, " Boy, I'm glad we didn't go with the granite." It is so hard, cold, needs sealed, breaks ceramics and glasses that get dropped (you may not drop stuff, but I do).

I will take my solid surface with quartz sink, thank you. Oh, there is granite in our bath. It's OK under the glass vessel sink.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2014)

We are redoing our kitchen right now and I have researched this to death. Bottom line is Silestone (quartz) is best and most durable, but we are going with granite because it is "included" in our kitchen contractor's price and because I like the look of it better than Silestone, which looks almost too perfect to me...The Silesstone I think was just a couple of dollars more per ft.

I actually picked out the granite from the samples my contractor had and I am not bothering taking a whole day off from work (and using my precious vacation time I need for my timeshares!!) to drive 2 hours away to the granite yard to pick out the actual slab. As long as the granite is close enough to the sample, I will be happy. I actually have to sign a waiver that I understand the granite might be a little different from the samples in design and color..I am using 2 different colored granites (and 3 different colored cabinets)- one for the counters and one for the island...

I really wanted soapstone- I like that look- but it was much more expensive. Does scratch easily, but can be buffed out easily as well..Only comes in like 2 collars- a gray/greenish and a blackish that lightens up over time to gray...

We changed out a Formica counter for granite in an upstairs main bathroom, but we rarely use that bathroom. It does look nice. I picked that one from a photo...

We just put marble in our Master Bath- Creme Marfal Zappa-(again- just picked out from a photo) a marble with not much integrity- it has been outlawed in Spain, where it originates- but I love the look and we are just very careful with it- no kids and I definitely wouldn't put it in a kitchen. Other marble is ok for a kitchen, but you have to be willing to let it age and tolerate the changes (chalkiness/staining) in it like they do in Italy, which I don't think most Americans would want in their kitchen.

Then, there is always butcher block...and I have to say- the Formica we have had for over 26 years has held up spectacularly!

It is true- granite is hard and cold- other surfaces if you drop a wine glass or something like that, it might not break. I don't think sealing it should be a big deal- it is like waxing a car- and you only have to do it like once a year. I know someone who has never waxed hers and it it just fine...I also have another friend who has Silestone and she loves it as well.


----------



## mrsstats (Mar 15, 2014)

I have Silestone and while I do like it I like the shiny look of the granite which I don't get with the Silestone.


----------



## elaine (Mar 15, 2014)

we have corian. We are replacing with granite in a few years. Realtor told us buyers want granite. We are getting either granite or marble for masterbath.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 15, 2014)

We have bamboo, and love it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2014)

I have even seen pictures of stainless steel counters and concrete counters in magazines.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Mar 15, 2014)

*counter tops choice*

Hi, Corian here and absolutely love it.  Several years old, scratches here and there which don't bother me.  My choices of granite were not wonderful when we had the change over.  I didn't want black and most of the lighter colors had a line thru the middle in an off red that kinda looked like a "blood" line, so the sales people explained.  Not thrilled with stainless steel appliances, glad I didn't succumb to those.


----------



## Paumavista (Mar 15, 2014)

*Granite is in the builders package*

We are building our first house - in upstate South Carolina.  

Although we designed the house and bought a special lot I know us well enough to know that it probably won't be our home forever.....someday I want to travel ALOT (and we'll just need a little place to come back to).

Anyway, everyone around here wants hardwood floors, a light kitchen, and granite - that's what we'll need to sell the house and appeal to the widest market so I'm not even bothering to look at much else....just pick nice colors and I'll be happy....


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 15, 2014)

We have granite in our current home. Pros: great for cooling hot items straight from oven, very strong, many people love it so it's good for resale. Cons: needs to be sealed, I don't love the look, requires mining thus not Eco-friendly.

In our new home we're putting in recycled glass. It's beautiful, durable, and Eco-friendly. Requires less maintenance than granite but may crack more easily.

Quartz is most durable with less maintenance but it's less Eco-friendly than recycled glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricoba (Mar 15, 2014)

elaine said:


> we have corian. We are replacing with granite in a few years. Realtor told us buyers want granite. We are getting either granite or marble for masterbath.



Yup, I have heard Realtor's say the same thing, as well as the counter top guy @ the Home Depot. Oh, the horror, we have Formica now! But have looked at a quartz upgrade in the not too distant future.  

I am also flummoxed on appliances.  Again, Realtor's say people want stainless, but we have white.  Being a contrarian, I'd like to get avocado or pink and go retro (not sure my wife would like it) but I want something that expresses us and not what others want, though I do consider resale value since we are considering trading the house up. 

Then again, all the Realtor's and the home shows show people dissing popcorn ceilings, which we also have, but I am sorry, some of these things are just not a big deal to me! 

Our house was the epitome of cool back in 1972, but just doesn't cut it with today's buyers.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 15, 2014)

We did granite when we remodeled 3 years ago and love it. We really should seal it again, but haven't had any problems cleaning up spills or breaking anything. The granite we picked has character. It has streaks of different colors and even has some flecks of gold. It sure beats the Formica that it replaced.


----------



## momeason (Mar 15, 2014)

Very pretty renovation


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 15, 2014)

Art, nice looking kitchen!


----------



## ricoba (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice picture.  

Are those the same cabinets?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2014)

They say if you're remodeling for resale, go with whatever will sell best. If you're remodeling for yourself (or if you'll be in the house at least five years), go with what YOU like.

We remodeled our kitchen last year, after living in the home ten years. We went with slab granite. It's is so much nicer than the laminate we had before, and when we're ready to sell, I know it will be popular with buyers.  We chose a reasonable color and pattern that isn't too trendy, so it won't be "dated."

As for appliances: I seriously dislike stainless, because it is SO over used everywhere, and there is no standard of quality anymore (which was how stainless started out - by being "commercial grade" in the home, implying "quality.")  It also shows every fingerprint. So we went with matching high-end appliances from Whirlpool's "Ice" line, in white. They look great, and the stainless handles on white appliances gives a nod to the stainless lovers who see them.

Overall, I'm very pleased with how things turned out.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2014)

ricoba said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> Are those the same cabinets?



No, but some of the cabinets went to my son's house for their remodel. The contractor gutted everything and even tore down the wall between the kitchen and living room (the new wall is only 1/2 as long). Cooking with a microwave in the in the family room for 45 days was like living in a college dorm, but it was worth it.


----------



## spirits (Mar 16, 2014)

*Went with the tradesman*

I too was going around and around regarding countertop choices.  Dh really liked our old Formica (beige and in still good shape we thought) but I wanted to renovate while I was still working.
I found a great guy who worked out of a granite place and because our kitchen was on the smaller side we were able to piece together outcuts from commercial jobs.
Got our granite for 1/2 price and he did a wonderful job installing it.  Old school tradesman.
Our granite is  top grade and after two years still does not need resealing since it was not porous to start with.
On another note my DH was shocked to see how the old countertop had rotted away near the sink due to faucet leakages over the years.  Our old old countertop was on plywood but this one we put in over 30 years ago was only on particleboard.  It looked ok on the surface but was rotten underneath.  Yuk.  Glad we went with stone...looks beautiful


----------



## Patri (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Very nice to wake up and see so many replies. 
This could be our forever home, but if we choose to sell won't be for about 15 years. I got to thinking we may as well enjoy the counters before we sell. A neighbor has her house on the market and decided to lower the price rather than upgrade kitchen. I'm sure that includes her countertops.
We actually have a stone countertop in our master bath. The builder just put it in during construction (don't remember picking material and color) and it is beautiful. It is white and about an inch thick, so I'm guessing marble?
We also want to carpet master bedroom this spring. Dreading the chaos of that (moving out furniture). Did living room last year. One thing at a time, now that the kids are gone!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd give a few thoughts on this one.  

We moved in to our current home about 18 years ago.  Back then, the all white kitchen was the rage.  We got all white cabinets, appliances, formica, and tile floors.  Blonde hard wood was the rave then too.  Fast forward to today and we have hardwood floors, granite, stainless steel, and the same white cabinets.  It looks great.

Figure out what you want your kitchen  and the rest of the house to look like from a design perspective (traditional, modern, country, etc.) and use materials that fit your design.  

My only comment is that granite looks "real" and silestone looks "man made" if that makes sense.  The natural variation of real stone means that no one piece of granite looks the same.  That can be a curse too if you have a ton of surface area and need to match granite from multiple larger pieces.

Concrete is probably the best solution of all, but it isn't for everyone and requires a very specific design to pull it off.  

The good news is that anything you pick will look great.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 16, 2014)

And we are planning a walnut countertop. 
With mayonnaise colored shaker cabinets. 
And yes, stainless steel appliances. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Paumavista (Mar 16, 2014)

*Wonderful Pictures*

Those are beautiful before/after pictures - love what you did!!


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2014)

Paumavista said:


> Those are beautiful before/after pictures - love what you did!!



All I did was bring the checkbook. DW made most of the choices, but I like the result much more than I thought I would.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 16, 2014)

We replaced worn Formica countertops and refronted our cabinets, moving from the "blond" look popular when we purchased back in the early nineties. We have lots of countertop and a good sized island.  Put in granite with lots of color and pattern and love it!  Also did a neutral tile backsplash with an inset of glass tile,and changed the cabinets to a quarter sawn oak front with a darker stain.  Amazing how much the look changed our home!  We looked at several options but loved the granite for its natural distinctive look.  Have had not issues with caring for it over the 3 years since installed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Whatever you do- do not make the mistake we made by putting very expensive synthetic berber carpet in our Master Bedroom. After 2 years it looks horrible- a dirty oil from the manufacturing process shows through in spots and can't get rid of it. On top of that, the loops smash down, so you cannot see the original texture of the carpet and it looks worn out-like we have had it for 20 years! And- we cannot use a carpet vacuum on it- the loops get caught and one time an entire line our carpet ripped off and we had to get a repairman that, thank goodness, was able to work some magic taking some carpet from my closet. Worse thing we ever bought. Have to use a dust buster stick vac only on it now - with no rotors...What a rip off this carpeting was...and we only walk in the bedroom with slippers or bare feet....hardly ever in the bedroom except to sleep!


----------



## normab (Mar 16, 2014)

We had Corian for a dozen years and it really shows it's wear.  And you do have to be careful about what you put on it.  I had sat the crockpot, in its outer container, the one with the  legs on it, on the counter, with an inch between the bottom of the container and the counter..  The heat was close enough and it cracked the Corian, although when it cooled down you couldn't see the crack at all.    I would not have thought that would happen, although I knew you couldn't put a hot pan directly on the Corian.

We have had granite for a couple of years now, and only sealed it once.   It's probably due for a re-seal, but we always wipe up spills and use the non-ammonia cleaners, so it is holding up well.   

I would not choose Corian again if I had to choose between Corian and Granite.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 16, 2014)

No one has mentioned Caesarstone; I gather it's some sort of quartz, but is it different from "generic" quartz, or just a brand name?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Whatever you do- do not make the mistake we made by putting very expensive synthetic berber carpet in our Master Bedroom. After 2 years it looks horrible- a dirty oil from the manufacturing process shows through in spots and can't get rid of it. On top of that, the loops smash down, so you cannot see the original texture of the carpet and it looks worn out-like we have had it for 20 years! And- we cannot use a carpet vacuum on it- the loops get caught and one time an entire line our carpet ripped off and we had to get a repairman that, thank goodness, was able to work some magic taking some carpet from my closet. Worse thing we ever bought. Have to use a dust buster stick vac only on it now - with no rotors...What a rip off this carpeting was...and we only walk in the bedroom with slippers or bare feet....hardly ever in the bedroom except to sleep!



I so agree with this, but we made the mistake of putting it in the Media Room, which is basically used as a family room for us, so high traffic.  Now we're ready to replace and I'd love carpet ideas, so maybe I'll post a new thread for that.  

P.S. Art, love your re-do!  What a nice improvement!


----------



## Kal (Mar 16, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> We have granite in our current home. Pros: great for cooling hot items straight from oven...


 
 YIPES!!  Be very careful on placing hot items on the granite.  There is a high risk of getting hair-line cracks in the surface.  I talked to the manufacturer's rep and he said never place anything on the surface with a temperature more than 350F.

 The sudden rapid temperature differentials cause the problem.


----------



## jme (Mar 16, 2014)

Love to see remodels.  Thanks for the earlier one, Art----very beautiful indeed. (Also, thanks again for the MGO rental last Spring.)

We gutted and remodeled our kitchen 2.5 years ago. 
Huge fans of granite. Traveled to the "granite capital of the world", the small town of Elberton, GA, and looked at thousands of slabs. Wanted something conservative to facilitate an elegant and understated scheme. Apologize for the number of pics (17), but I'm always disappointed when other people's photos run out. 

*Cold outside, warm inside.* 





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*Funny Story:  Gave wife an "IOU for one new kitchen" for Christmas 10 years ago (plus a few smaller REAL gifts), so this was the first object I placed in the kitchen when we finished 2.5 years ago. It was a surprise.* 





[/URL][/IMG]


* My favorite thing?  the POCKET DOORS !!! no more swinging doors to block whatever.*





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*I designed the HOOD myself...."door fronts" open outward like cabinet door for fan servicing if ever needed.* 





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]



*Cabinet and plumbing hardware are brushed nickel.* 





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jme (Mar 16, 2014)

*OOPS....we did finally add drapes.*






[/URL][/IMG]


[B]Drawer Microwave (easy to lift things out)[/B]
[IMG][URL=http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/mechols5/media/Home/DSC00080_zps002dcea0.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l551/mechols5/Home/DSC00080_zps002dcea0.jpg[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


*Bosch dishwasher w silverware tray*





[/URL][/IMG]


*I designed a drawer that fit under Gas Cooktop...usually it's dead space.*





[/URL][/IMG]


*One of two double-door pantries, this one for food, etc.*
*Note handles: we attached the pull handles so they were complementary when closed. *





[/URL][/IMG]


*Second pantry, this for small appliances, etc---note size relative to chair.*
*Wanted walk-in pantry, had space just off the kitchen, but opted for large storage closet there instead.*





[/URL][/IMG]

*Love gadgets...this is Delta's Touch Faucet, imho the best one developed even up to now.*





[/URL][/IMG]




*Pot filler...she actually uses it often.* 
*Note the TILE design BELOW---4" squares laid end-to-end with border beading. SAME tile as previous picture, which had a single tile laid diagonally with beading.*
* Custom medium-sized Subway Tile Backsplash and decorative shapes were custom-colored to match granite and paint, & designed by us.... Tile by Celine---then custom-fired in their California studio, available thru Renaissance Tile Atlanta. Subway tile has a crackle pattern in it and the brown staining added... each tile different. * 





[/URL][/IMG]




.


----------



## Wyominguy (Mar 17, 2014)

We are currently in the middle of renovation of our kitchen and three baths. We researched countertops and decided upon Quartz. Love the look and it changed the feel of the kitchen.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 17, 2014)

I love the pot filler above the stovetop!  What a great concept.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2014)

Great kitchen!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 17, 2014)

isisdave said:


> No one has mentioned Caesarstone; I gather it's some sort of quartz, but is it different from "generic" quartz, or just a brand name?



Caesarstone and Silestone are brand names of engineered quartz countertops.  We have a Caesarstone countertop in our newly installed kitchen, and we love it so far.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 17, 2014)

normab said:


> We had Corian for a dozen years and it really shows it's wear.  And you do have to be careful about what you put on it.  I had sat the crockpot, in its outer container, the one with the  legs on it, on the counter, with an inch between the bottom of the container and the counter..  The heat was close enough and it cracked the Corian, although when it cooled down you couldn't see the crack at all.    I would not have thought that would happen, although I knew you couldn't put a hot pan directly on the Corian.
> 
> We have had granite for a couple of years now, and only sealed it once.   It's probably due for a re-seal, but we always wipe up spills and use the non-ammonia cleaners, so it is holding up well.
> 
> I would not choose Corian again if I had to choose between Corian and Granite.




Can you use a crock pot on granite? I use the crock pot constantly because I work and I am getting granite counter tops! never thought of that!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 17, 2014)

muranojo said:


> I love the pot filler above the stovetop!  What a great concept.




It's nice, thought of getting one myself, but you still have to walk back to the sink with the heavy pot of hot water when you are done cooking, (like when you've cooked your pasta) so to me it defeats the purpose and it's an expense to put the plumbing in.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 17, 2014)

jme-What a gorgeous kitchen and house! It's huge! You did a great job on that kitchen!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 17, 2014)

artringwald-Great job with this kitchen! I hope mine comes out as well as yours did!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 17, 2014)

*Granite for us*

We built our home a decade ago and Formica had just come put with a granite-look-alike laminate.  It was so realistic that our insurance appraiser listed our kitchen as having granite countertops.  Well, after a gazillion HGTV viewings of House Hunters, it seemed to me that our Formica was everywhere.

We changed to granite in January, going with "butterscotch", a lighter granite with some movement.  For our guest bath, we went to our contractor's granite graveyard and found a great piece.

I can be pretty sure that I won't see our exact granite choice on HGTV!


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2014)

jme - Beautiful!

I hope more TUGers post their remodel photos.


----------



## Patri (Mar 17, 2014)

Both kitchen remodels are beautiful! And jme, your window view is inspiring. Why would you ever leave the house?
I didn't attend a home builders show this weekend, but should go to the next one in another town next week. And start visiting the stores. It is amazing how rich these counters make a kitchen look. Even my builder's wife friend said they did not put in a stone countertop when they built a few years ago, but plan to make the switch in the next couple years. They had installed a high quality Formica, which is shiny, I guess.


----------



## Blues (Mar 17, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Can you use a crock pot on granite? I use the crock pot constantly because I work and I am getting granite counter tops! never thought of that!



We do, all the time.  Never thought it could be a problem.  I'm surprised that it cracked someone's Corian.  We've never had a problem with it on our granite counter tops.


----------



## sun&fun (Mar 17, 2014)

JME:  Love, love, love your kitchen. May I move in if I promise to stock the wine cooler every week?


----------



## jme (Mar 17, 2014)

sun&fun said:


> JME:  Love, love, love your kitchen. May I move in if I promise to stock the wine cooler every week?



you might have to work overtime, but heck yes.


----------



## normab (Mar 17, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Can you use a crock pot on granite? I use the crock pot constantly because I work and I am getting granite counter tops! never thought of that!



I am afraid to try after what happened with the corian. I always sit it on the stove grates now from habit.

I have heard conflicting advice on what is acceptable.  I thought it was supposed to be okay,  but I imagine if there were a flaw (internal crack) in the granite then putting a really hot pan might extend the flaw.  

We try to always put hot pots on trivets.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 17, 2014)

We love our granite.  For us, the sealing has been a non-issue...I've had it about 6 years, applied a sealer once and it took maybe an hour.  It still looks as good as the day it went in.....

OH, and I use our crock pot on it all the time.  Never occured to me not to !


----------



## lynne (Mar 17, 2014)

We remodeled our kitchen in 2007 and enjoy it so much we are basically replicating it in the new home we are building.  The granite is Imperial Gold.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 17, 2014)

lynne said:


> We remodeled our kitchen in 2007 and enjoy it so much we are basically replicating it in the new home we are building.  The granite is Imperial Gold. View attachment 1576



You have excellent taste in granite.


----------



## jme (Mar 17, 2014)

lynne said:


> We remodeled our kitchen in 2007 and enjoy it so much we are basically replicating it in the new home we are building.  The granite is Imperial Gold. View attachment 1576



I remember that name of "Imperial Gold" because the name stuck with me when we were looking----- great name!!!  Not to mention that the color and pattern were extremely beautiful. You and Art are correct, it's a great choice. 

I have to say that looking for granite was one of the most incredibly fun adventures I've ever undertaken. Seeing all the gorgeous colors and the variations of veins running thru the slabs made me appreciate it for the incredible "art form" that it is. 

And to think they've been there thousands of years, just waiting to be noticed. There are wild colors and patterns and there are subtle ones.....all great. The sad part was finally picking one and having to say no to all the others on the short list. 

We haven't gotten around to redoing the bathrooms, but I definitely look forward to it-----and that task is getting very close.  I'm thinking we'll use a lot of white and gray and a bit of black accent, and we sort of think we have a "look" in mind. But then again, looking can completely alter one's desires. Strange how a piece of stone can leap out at you! When you see it, you know that's the one! 

And yes, we'll be heading back out of town to view thousand of slabs again......definitely incorporating some marble in the mix, as I think the marble looks wonderful in a bathroom. Can't wait.  Perusing the Houzz website can give a lot of examples which might narrow the search for that "look".  http://www.houzz.com/

Again, Lynne, great choice....


.


----------



## akp (Mar 17, 2014)

Two quick things:

1) we have soapstone and I love it.  very natural looking and not cold looking as granite always seemed to me.  (I love granite but just don't want it in my kitchen).

2) anyone remodeling a kitchen should check out gardenweb's kitchen forums.  fantastic group, very helpful and full of the most helpful people outside of TUG.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 17, 2014)

Granite also offgasses. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/24/garden/24granite.html?pagewanted=all

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeWilly (Mar 18, 2014)

We put in quartz and a tile backsplash and love it.  Although, I have to admit, we had laminate and I never mined it.  The quartz and backsplash look nice.  Our quartz has a river rock sort of look and is textured--not smooth or shiny. Super easy to clean, even though it has a texture.  Spray with windex with vinegar (no amonia or bleach products) and wipe dry with microfiber cloth--no sealing required.  I use trivets for hot pans as that's what our installer recommended.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2014)

normab said:


> I am afraid to try after what happened with the corian. I always sit it on the stove grates now from habit.
> 
> I have heard conflicting advice on what is acceptable.  I thought it was supposed to be okay,  but I imagine if there were a flaw (internal crack) in the granite then putting a really hot pan might extend the flaw.
> 
> We try to always put hot pots on trivets.



Good idea. Maybe I could just leave it on top of  my new smooth top stove-if the chord reaches.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 18, 2014)

Kal said:


> YIPES!!  Be very careful on placing hot items on the granite.  There is a high risk of getting hair-line cracks in the surface.  I talked to the manufacturer's rep and he said never place anything on the surface with a temperature more than 350F.


Hmm, I did not know that. Guess we've been lucky so far. 

Also, our slab is probably very high quality because we've been putting hot cookie sheets and crockpots on it for many years. And we've never bothered to seal it either. No cracks and no problems. 

I just think it's really ugly (our granite is dark black and I hate how it looks). Plus granite is not eco-friendly so we are not going with granite in our new home. Recycled glass is beautiful and environmentally responsible.


----------



## Elan (Mar 18, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Hmm, I did not know that. Guess we've been lucky so far.
> 
> Also, our slab is probably very high quality because we've been putting hot cookie sheets and crockpots on it for many years. And we've never bothered to seal it either. No cracks and no problems.
> 
> I just think it's really ugly (our granite is dark black and I hate how it looks). Plus granite is not eco-friendly so we are not going with granite in our new home. Recycled glass is beautiful and environmentally responsible.



  We also have black granite and we hate it also.  Looks good when it's clean, which is _never_ when you have 3 kids.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 18, 2014)

Elan said:


> We also have black granite and we hate it also.  Looks good when it's clean, which is _never_ when you have 3 kids.



We got granite with an irregular pattern thinking that fingerprints wouldn't show. They don't, but when you're cleaning it, it's hard to find the dirt. We have to use a moist Scotch-Brite sponge to be able to feel the sticky stuff, and after the grandkids come, there's always sticky stuff. Once the sticky stuff is gone, the Method Daily Granite Cleaner really makes it look and feel great.

http://www.amazon.com/Method-Daily-Granite-Apple-Orchard/dp/B003USK2KC/ref=sr_sp-btf_image_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1395164563&sr=1-5&keywords=Method+Daily+Granite+Spray


----------



## Elan (Mar 18, 2014)

artringwald said:


> We got granite with an irregular pattern thinking that fingerprints wouldn't show. They don't, but when you're cleaning it, it's hard to find the dirt. We have to use a moist Scotch-Brite sponge to be able to feel the sticky stuff, and after the grandkids come, there's always sticky stuff. Once the sticky stuff is gone, the Method Daily Granite Cleaner really makes it look and feel great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Method-Daily-Granite-Apple-Orchard/dp/B003USK2KC/ref=sr_sp-btf_image_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1395164563&sr=1-5&keywords=Method+Daily+Granite+Spray



  It's the fingerprinting that drive us crazy.  Any time anything oily touches the granite, you can see it.  Unless it's been cleaned within the past 10 minutes, it looks dirty, and I don't mean with food.  Imagine having mirrors for countertops...........  

  There's simply no hope for our black granite -- we have to replace it.  Will almost certainly go with a different granite or quartz composite.  I don't like the look of Corian.


----------



## Patri (Mar 18, 2014)

A friend loves her granite, but not the color. They can't find flies that land on it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Elan said:


> We also have black granite and we hate it also.  Looks good when it's clean, which is _never_ when you have 3 kids.



Oh, shoot. We are getting black granite...but it is actually called Tan Brown- but it's black with a lot of brownish swirls in it- fairly common.

The other color we are getting is crema pearl- another fairly common one.

Do you just wipe granite with a damp sponge when stuff spills on it? Any other care suggestions besides sealing it?


----------



## islandog (Mar 21, 2014)

*3rd kitchen with granite - love it*

We have had granite in 3 kitchens and would never go with anything else.  I usually just wipe it off with damp cloth unless company is coming then I clean it with a commercial spray for granite. I try not to get acid products like lemon juice on it as acid stains and etches everything.  My grandkids love to climb up on the countertops and lay there on the coolness. I love not having to worry about hot pots or scratches.  Never Never use marble.  We put marble - black - in our last master bath and everything scratched it. If you move a chair or drop a bottle, big scratches. And even toothpaste left stains. It was a constant cleaning job and always looked dusty.  (P.S. My first house had orange formica with tiny flowers on it - I've come a long way)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2014)

I have had corian, silestone and now granite. I loved the corian and the silestone.  I hate the granite.  

DO NOT GET BLACK GRANITE.  It came with the house we bought and I liked it until I lived with it. 

It is beautiful clean, but it shows the dirt and crumbs easily, and worse of all it need to be dusted 2 - 3 times a week.  Now I don't have time to dust that many times a week.  It looks awful with dust showing.  

My favorite was the earthen colored silestone.  Nice pattern, easy to clean, didn't show the dirt and crumbs at all, they just blended in.


----------



## jme (Mar 21, 2014)

islandog said:


> We have had granite in 3 kitchens and would never go with anything else.  I usually just wipe it off with damp cloth unless company is coming then I clean it with a commercial spray for granite. I try not to get acid products like lemon juice on it as acid stains and etches everything.  My grandkids love to climb up on the countertops and lay there on the coolness. I love not having to worry about hot pots or scratches.  Never Never use marble.  We put marble - black - in our last master bath and everything scratched it. If you move a chair or drop a bottle, big scratches. And even toothpaste left stains. It was a constant cleaning job and always looked dusty.  (P.S. My first house had orange formica with tiny flowers on it - I've come a long way)



Ditto.  damp cloth is sufficient.  and....Black granite is awful. I agree with everyone who has said so, but that experience should never turn anyone away from a GREAT experience with other colors. There's nothing more beautiful or durable or easy to clean....and fingerprints NEVER show. 

IMHO, there's not a more elegant surface, but a bit of leg work is needed to find a gorgeous one.  Of course, it's understood that a porous type granite should never be the choice (there ARE some)...  and marble has no place in a kitchen---that's a well-known fact.  Looks alone don't warrant its use in the kitchen----a surface should be durable and stain-resistant---marble is neither. I'm partial toward granite, sure, but I've seen enough evidence that I'd never consider anything else. But not black, ever.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607997911263282404&pid=15.1

This is the color granite we are getting- not solid black

This is the other color granite for the island:

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608016340963035076&pid=15.1


----------



## sun&fun (Mar 21, 2014)

To AKP:  Happy to hear that you like your soapstone. It's what I want for my main countertop despite everyone telling me I won't be happy with it   It is exactly the 'look' I want with white cabinets and red oak floor. Just haven't settled on the backsplash yet. I'm not inspired by white subway tiles, but don't know how much color I want to introduce.


----------



## Elan (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone have granite with the honed or satin finish?  We looked at some yesterday and I really like the look of the satin finish.  Looks more natural than polished, to me.  The salesman insisted that there was no difference in maintenance or durability between any of the finishes.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 25, 2014)

Neighbor has honed granite and hates it- says it is more difficult to maintain.  I believe it is more porous or something, and has taken on some odd stains (oil is the worst).  I have seen it and didn't care for the look (like an old slate chalk board- very matte in appearance) but if you like that then I would research it further.  They may just have gotten an inferior grade.

tlwmkw


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the silestone I loved. 
http://www.silestoneusa.com/colors/color/kona-beige/

This is the granite I hate. 
http://www.marble.com/materials/granite/Ubatuba#759


----------



## jme (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> This is the silestone I loved.
> http://www.silestoneusa.com/colors/color/kona-beige/
> 
> This is the granite I hate.
> http://www.marble.com/materials/granite/Ubatuba#759



WOW, certainly agree with hating that particular granite called Ubatuba. The color is kind of a joke around here, as it's what EVERY contractor put in spec houses for many years.  It was a given upon entering a new house in a "cluster home" development, as I call it.  

Those are starter-home neighborhoods consisting of quickly and shoddily-built structures meant to appeal to young families. A new house seemed to spring up every week as the lots were sold.....one day there's a muddy lot, next day there's a house with no landscaping.....next day the grass sod and a few 8-inch shrubs are added......the home is now complete. And all the kitchens looked alike.....LOL

Back to the Ubatuba----It's not attractive imho (my way of saying it's ugly), it shows fingerprints, it's boring, and in general looks cheap. Why everybody wanted it is beyond me. I even saw it once in a gas station bathroom. It was simply overused.

The silestone is very nice. Very neutral and would have universal appeal.  I tend to like a bit more pattern, however, and imho, only granite satisfies that longing. Certain granite patterns, that is. I have seen some wild ones, and even those, if used correctly, can look gorgeous. It takes a talented designer to incorporate the right look in those cases, bringing out certain colors within the pattern and downplaying others.   Every slab of granite is a natural work of art. 




.


----------



## Elan (Mar 26, 2014)

tlwmkw said:


> Neighbor has honed granite and hates it- says it is more difficult to maintain.  I believe it is more porous or something, and has taken on some odd stains (oil is the worst).  I have seen it and didn't care for the look (like an old slate chalk board- very matte in appearance) but if you like that then I would research it further.  They may just have gotten an inferior grade.
> 
> tlwmkw



  Thanks.  I also don't like honed, but I am interested in hearing about it's maintenance.  I do, however, like the satin finish.  It's a much more natural look than polished.  

  We have natural hard maple cabinets, so we're looking for something reasonably dark to complement.  The issue with darker granites is that they show dirt more than the lighter colors.  The satin finish largely mitigates that.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally redid my kitchen after 30+ years of butcher block and repainted cabinets.  Went with granite I think it was similar to uba tuba but had crystal in it and cherrywood cabinets. I installed 20" porcelein tiles (kind of multi colored)  I love the kitchen.  Love granite.  I like  patterns that had variations in the rock.  

Now we moved to a home that has a kitchen with laminate again and light honey oak cabinets.  Real hard wood flooring that is very pretty but more maintenance than those tile floors.  The cabinets are such a high grade I cant feel good about replacing them but.... the counter tops. Some how I think I might have to do something to ruin them.  Jeff's motto is if its not broken why fix it. They arent butcher block but I think I remember the pattern when I bought my first house in 1972.  I will get granite again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 27, 2022)

Heads Up!  Revived Thread from 2014.


Richard


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2022)

interesting to see styles from 8 years ago vs. now. We're in the granite vs. quartz debate currently.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 27, 2022)

I realize this is an old thread but would be interested in hearing how well quartz has fared over the years. Considering it for a rental home to replace tile. We've had granite in our home for 20 years. Never sealed it but it was sealed well when installed. Looks as good as new.


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Never sealed it but it was sealed well when installed. Looks as good as new.


I never understood the "high maintenance, we have to seal it every year, etc." Our installer gave us a bottle and said sealing is just wiping with a liquid. We had granite for 10 years-looked brand new. Maybe used that sealer stuff once or twice and forgot after that. 
I want a Carrera marble look alike for kitchen. The quartz looks "fake" to me. Looking now for new (old) house kitchen remodel. Suggestions, pictures welcomed. Out of the remodel mindset for 3 years, so maybe some new options?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2022)

redid our kitchen counters with quartz...went with that carrerra style marble imitation looking stuff (white with the grey/black veining in it)...i think they are absolutely amazing!

and with the cost comparison vs granite or actual marble, was a no brainer.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't think it looks fake. I am considering it for our remodel. I want to waterfall it off the side of the counter. Gorgeous!

I would get this started but am having trouble finding a cabinet refacing company that services the resort town where the rental is located.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2022)

the rage here is simply painting the cabinets (we also did this, albeit to brand new cabinets).

they make paint specifically for cabinets these days that you can spray or roll diy that is absolutely amazing, even survives kids crayons with ease!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 27, 2022)

Normally I wouldn't mind paint but this is in the mountains so would like to keep a rustic wood look if possible.


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2022)

Painted cabinets: To get a professional look, painted can be lot of work- 40 doors/10 drawers=100 manhours! We were selling our house with a large open kitchen with a lot of light--where every imperfection would show. DH (very handy-finished basements, multi-level decks, etc.) did ours. It was 8 coats per door (2 primers, 2 coats paint, sanded between each, and same for inside=8). We had a sprayer. Started with special Sherwin Williams paint. Didn't like the look either sprayed, rolled or hand painted. Switched to (actually cheaper) BM Advance Satin. DH ditched the sprayer and did combo of roller and hand painting for final coat. That BM paint is the bomb!! Lays flat and then forms a nice shellac topcoat look. 
For hall bathroom, with no windows, DH slapped on 1 coat primer and 1 coat BM paint front/back and called it a day. So, for a small and/or dark kitchen 8 coats might not be needed.


----------



## Limace (Dec 27, 2022)

I can’t rave about our soup stone countertops enough. Gorgeous, feel beautiful, and absolutely resistant to heat and stains. Highly recommend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limace (Dec 27, 2022)

Argh. Soapstone. Damn autocorrect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> and with the cost comparison vs granite or actual marble, was a no brainer.


a few years ago, quartz was the same as (or even more than) granite. Has the pricing come down?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2022)

ive not done any recent comparison shopping, just when we were walking thru the stone plant to pick out a slab to use, quartz was by far the cheapest option!


----------



## Patri (Dec 28, 2022)

elaine said:


> Painted cabinets: To get a professional look, painted can be lot of work- 40 doors/10 drawers=100 manhours! We were selling our house with a large open kitchen with a lot of light--where every imperfection would show. DH (very handy-finished basements, multi-level decks, etc.) did ours. It was 8 coats per door (2 primers, 2 coats paint, sanded between each, and same for inside=8). We had a sprayer. Started with special Sherwin Williams paint. Didn't like the look either sprayed, rolled or hand painted. Switched to (actually cheaper) BM Advance Satin. DH ditched the sprayer and did combo of roller and hand painting for final coat. That BM paint is the bomb!! Lays flat and then forms a nice shellac topcoat look.


Yikes. I had mine professionally painted. Sanded, two coats primer, two coats paint, using quality products. One window on the west side, but there was no discussion about visibility of imperfections based on light exposure. When the sun comes in that window, cupboards still look great.


----------

